# Toys help please!



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello, I am getting ready for my hedgehog to come home, I have got her a meter and a half vivarium, and wheel, tunnel etc but I am a bit stuck on toys! I have bought a couple of light weight jangly balls, and some soft foam ones as well, I also have wooded flavoured shapes from the pet shop that she can chew on, do you think these are safe? Also I heard some hedgehogs like stuffed animals they can drag around, but I am a bit worried about threads getting caught around her feet! Please can you suggest some toys? I really don't want her getting bored
Thank you!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgehogs aren't rodents, so they don't need to chew on anything, although some like to play "tug of war" with a cloth. 

Some hedgies will play with toys, some won't. 

There have been hedgies that will roll "ping pong" type balls around or play with cars or trucks. Some just put everything in their water dish. :lol:

Make sure there are no lose threads or small parts that can fall off. 
Some cat balls that have openings that hedgies can get their mouths caught on--there have been pictures of bad sores on the hedgie's mouth.

It really depends on the hedgie, some just like to run on their wheel or chase bugs.


----------



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok thank you so much I will sort that out for when she comes home
Thank you


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

The only "toy" my hedgehog is interested in are toilet paper tubes. Every time I change the toilet paper at my apartment, I keep the tube. I have 6 clean ones at the moment. I switch then pretty frequently because my hedgie plays with them so much that they get destroyed pretty quickly. My hedgie could care less about get balls and stuffed animal. 

But like momlady said, you aren't going to need the chew blocks so see if you can return them 

Suggestions: 
-Toilet paper tubes
-a dig box if you are using fleece liners
-PVC pipe tubes (they love to crawl and hide in those) 
-Fleece tunnels 
-You're hedgie might enjoy a stuffed animal


----------



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello, thank you for all your suggestions, my breeder actually suggested the chew blocks, for the hedgehogs to carry around apparently but I don't know! I have ordered a fleece tunnel yesterday, do you think a wooden bridge would be any good or could she fall off and hurt herself?
Thank you


----------



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

Apparently it encourages gnawing and anointing? According to the breeder, they were quite cheep so I might just see what happens them!
Thank you


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I would stay away from anything that involves climbing. I would say there is a potential for injury with the wooden bridge! 

I think your hedgie would be more interested in things to dig in And hide under!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I would be careful with the chew blocks :/ I would worry about your hedgie swallowing a piece of it. If you really want to use them I would introduce the chew blocks under supervision so you can see what happens right away


----------



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

Awsome, thank you for the advice! Only 6 days to wait I am soo excited, mum has only just let me have a pet (I am 14) and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That's so exciting!! Good luck with you're new little baby!! And remember, if you have any questions at all (even if you think the question is dumb) just ask  

Post some pictures when your hedgie arrives!!


----------



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

I will, thank you so much, hedgehogs are defiantly not well known in England! This is the best place for advice!


----------

